# Restored 8N



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Derek and Don Barkley's restored 8N. 
http://www.just8ns.com

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v41/Kenntx/tractors/DerekandDonBarkley.jpg">


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Ken, that is one great looking 8N. The owner should be proud. 

I got to ask, Has the picture be doctored? Not the tractor area but over on the right up just a little for the bottom and up to passed the rear tire. Could be my ’puter or my old eyes?

:cpu:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

John, your right, something is a miss there.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like maybe there was another tractor in the picture that was taken out.


GREAT looking tractor though. I realy am inpressed with the job some people can do. I know the best I could hope for is a nice worker out of mine. Realy not enough to work with


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *Ken, that is one great looking 8N. The owner should be proud.
> 
> I got to ask, Has the picture be doctored? Not the tractor area but over on the right up just a little for the bottom and up to passed the rear tire. Could be my ’puter or my old eyes?
> ...


Dragnet: "Some names have been changed to protect the innocent"


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Ken, Like Jack Web, we wanted "just the facts, Sir." 

Again great looking tractor.

:cpu:


----------



## gmmiller1 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Inferior Distributor Parts Quality*

whoops! Wrong place!


----------

